# Drahtbruch erkennen WAGO PLC



## cschum (4 September 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich bin grade dabei eine SPS zu programmieren und stehe nun vor folgendem Problem:

Aufgabenstellung:
WAGO 750-841 CPU
WAGO 750-474 AI (4-20mA) 16Bit Karte
Zustandsüberwachung von einer Klappe. Sensor (4-20mA)

Ich möchte den Zustand von einer Klappe überwachen. Die Klappe ist im Moment geschlossen, an der SPS liegen 4 mA an.
Mein IW von der Karte hat einen Wert von 0, wenn ich die Klappe komplett geöffnet habe habe ich einen Wert von 32767. Das passt ja alles soweit.
Ich habe jetzt mal einen Drahtbruch simuliert, nur leider bekomme ich trotzdem einen Wert von 0 in meinem IW.
Wie kann man hier einen Drahtbruch realisieren?


Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## dentech (4 September 2012)

Wenn du eine Analogbaugruppe hast, müsste bei 4mA doch mehr als 0 rauskommen oder bin ich da auf dem falschen dampfer?


----------



## cschum (4 September 2012)

Hallo,
erst einmal Danke für deine Antwort.
Also im WAGO IO Check steht an der Karte 4mA und das IW in Codesys hat einen Wert von 0.


----------



## dentech (4 September 2012)

Mit Wago kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber bei Siemens ist es doch so, dass du einen Wert über 0 bekommst und dann den als 0 benutzt. Wenn natürlich der Wert 0 ist, hast du einen Drahtbruch.


----------



## cschum (4 September 2012)

Hmm. In den WAGO Handbüchern schreiben die was von Statusbytes. Nur ich weiß nicht wie ich auf diese zugreifen soll.


----------



## dentech (4 September 2012)

So wie das da steht müsste doch deine 4 mA in der SPS 4096 dezimal ergeben


----------



## cschum (4 September 2012)

Sorry, das war die falsche Beschreibung. Jetzt habe ich die richtige Angehängt!


----------



## dentech (4 September 2012)

Ich glaube, da musst du mit der letzten Spalte in der Tabelle arbeiten. LED Fehler AI 1,2. Wie auch immer das geht.


----------



## cschum (4 September 2012)

Ja ich muss auf das Status Byte zugreifen.
Nur ich weiß nicht wie.


----------



## Thruser (5 September 2012)

Hallo,

so einfach geht es nicht. Wir haben damals die Aussage vom  Support bekommen, daß man keinen direkten Zugriff von der SPS aus auf  das Statusbyte hat.

Du mußt die Funktion GET_TERMINALDIAG aus der  wagolibterminaldig.lib nehmen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere arbeitet  die aber ereignisgesteuert, d.h. Du bekommst eine Meldung wenn der  Fehler gekommen ist und dann erst wieder wenn er gegangen ist. Du mußt  den Fehler zwischenspeichern.

Sonst mal den Wago Support dazu nerven. Ich kann hier auch gerade nichts mehr zu der Lib finden. Die hat nur diese eine Funktion.

Gruß
Thruser


----------

